# Most independent state? We're #1



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Hopefully this doesn't delve into politics too much. Just stumbled across this, it was linked on foxnews, so I doubt KSL will pick it up:

https://wallethub.com/edu/most-independent-states/36426/


> Americans value independence. We fought hard for it during the American Revolutionary War. Today, however, we celebrate not only our freedom from the British crown but also our strong ability to rely upon ourselves as individuals. It's a virtue we bring up in our children, employees and organizations.
> 
> But what does it mean for whole populations to be "independent" in the modern sense of the word?
> 
> In this report, WalletHub's data team addressed that question by comparing the 50 states based on five sources of dependency: consumer finances, the government, the job market, international trade and personal vices. We broke down these categories into 39 key indicators of independence in order to determine which states are most self-sustaining. Read on for our findings, methodology and expert advice on overcoming our reliance on others.


With the 4th of July around the corner, this is something to be proud of I think!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That was interesting, especially the breakdown of the individual subsets. One area that surprised me was Alaska. I think that state prides itself on rugged individualism, but it was ranked 49th.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Makes sense from personal experience. Utah has some unique characteristics that are highlighted by the analysis. Don't agree with everything but there is a reason we've chosen to make a life here.

But this:



Lone_Hunter said:


> Hopefully this doesn't delve into politics too much.


Is a bit ironic when followed up immediately by this:



Lone_Hunter said:


> Just stumbled across this, it was linked on foxnews, so I doubt KSL will pick it up


In the end a little independence goes a long way in life. I'm thinking many of us hunters and fisherman share that value to some degree.

Hope everyone is having a great summer.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

The fact of the matter is, KSL does not source from fox news. As major media outlets go, they only source from AP and CNN. If I said something factually incorrect, please let me know. :mrgreen:


EDIT: I'll give you that I couldn't resist a small jab at KSL, they should be running this story if they've any pride in Utah, and I don't see it there yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that one problem with Alaska is that I believe that I read that it has a higher percent of its residents on welfare than any other state. This alone could drag that state way down in the statistics that are listed.

As for KSL not getting anything from Fox they are a NBC-affiliated station so that is no surprise.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> I think that one problem with Alaska is that I believe that I read that it has a higher percent of its residents on welfare than any other state. This alone could drag that state way down in the statistics that are listed.


I wonder if the annual dividend counts as welfare?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

NM doesn't surprise me too much, I also think the term "independent" means "self-reliant" aka doing for yourself without depending on others.


----------

